# Glade oil air fresheners?



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you guys think these would be a harmful fume for my frogs? Not aerosol, but still... I'm leaning towards no, but what the hell do i know.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

its the ones that just plug into the wall and heat up the oil


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

No. I don't think it would be safe. Maybe in another room than your frogs.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I use various non-aerosol air fresheners. The esters aren't toxic, but are artificial versions of the chemicals that create floral and spice scents that dispense through the air without a carrier. (Certain of these can be allergenic to some people, but not a problem for frogs, although I wouldn't put the freshener directly in their tank, of course.) I would avoid any of the aerosol sprays, however.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah the tank is in my large living room, the air freshener is on the opposite end of the room, a solid 20 ft away.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

try a negative ion generator. (but they cost $$$) or possibly (and i dont know who still makes it, or if it will be safe) odor absorbing gel, not the odor masking gel.

james


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I can't imagine something like that carrying more than 20 feet as they are pretty low efficiency devices. If it is that far away from the tank, I highly doubt it would be of any concern...especially in a large open room such as living room that probably has several air currents running through it.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

kinda what i figured, just wanted to get feedback. Thanks


----------

